# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  SigmaKey v2.27.01 Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, Serial numbers repair; Change Sim card mode

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.01**HiSilicon and QCOM Tab:*Added *Wi-Fi*, *Bluetooth*, *Serial numbers repair* and *Change Sim card mode*
(single to dual) features for *Huawei* smartphones.*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Alcatel U5 4047g* (MT6580) *♦ Alps X410* (MT6572) *♦ Aprix Red Dragon* (MT6735) *♦ Bmobile Ax1070* (MT6735) *♦ Bitel L640*  (MT6XXX) *♦ DOOGEE F3 Pro* (MT6753) *♦ Doppio sl452* (MT6735) *♦ Life Wireless X444* (MT6572) *♦ Lanix L1120* (MT6735) *♦ Lenovo VIBE S1 lite* (MT6753) *♦ Nokia 3* (MT6735) *♦ Haier G61* (MT6735) *♦ HTC U Play* (MT6755) *♦ Polaroid Jet C7* (MT6XXX) *♦ Tecno R6* (MT6735) *♦ Haier G700 F* (MT6735) *♦ Nuu Mobile A1* (MT6580) *♦ Wiko Lenny 4* (MT6580)Hungarian language has been added to the multilingual software interface. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ximado

مشكور حبيبي سوف نقوم بالتجربة

----------

